# my new instrument



## acrata4ever (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWeN4PXcj8A


----------



## trash diver (Sep 27, 2011)

Cool acrata,your a talented guy.


----------



## jake4569 (Sep 27, 2011)

id like to see how the left hand works it, but thats hella tight


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 27, 2011)

left hand is a bottleneck slide. its not permanent yet, you can see the muscle clamp moving causing the string to slack and thus a few mistakes. that electronic casio type drum sound is done by hitting the two by four with a dowel with rubber bands over it to make it a bouncy mallet. the scratching is a guitar pick made of a plastic coffee can lid. a dual pick like two clamped together on short peices of wood would be better a heavy pick for the string side and a really flimsy flappy thing for the washboard side. nails in the board with bottle cap jingles would also pickup and add some distortion. a small ceiling fan chain inside the can would also rattle. a cowbell? hmmm.


----------



## oki (Sep 28, 2011)

looks fantastic man, well done.


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks oki check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SXZ-LGu594&feature=player_embedded

its very simple you just need a drill the spanish cedar in dutch boxes are very desirable now despite the small size. these would definately sell to england. my new design doesnt require a bridge i can make all the small parts.


----------



## oki (Sep 28, 2011)

cool


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 28, 2011)

yeah you need a 22mm (whatever size a bezim handle is) hole saw drill bit like this http://m2.sourcingmap.com/smapimg/en/n/10a/hex-wrench-22mm-hole-saw-tool-twist-drill-bit-57888n.jpg
you need a 5.56 mm drill bit for the tuning screw hole. and a small drill bit like the smallest to make a pilot hole. DD has the boxes. and more on the way. scavange fiets brake snares, gamma ondgrounden stuckjes, bezim or mop handles of hard wood. i can make the rest. oh and never pass a piezo buzzer up its the gold speaker thing inside electronics. ill get back with more.


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 29, 2011)

jake4569 said:


> id like to see how the left hand works it, but thats hella tight



changed to a real string (fat E) http://www.youtube.com/user/acrata4ever?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/CquDC94XBaU see my hand?


----------

